# Pirate Pooch Blog~!



## little_ribbon (Jun 14, 2010)

As some of you may know, I lost Cherry to Parvo a little over a month ago... I was really devastated for a while, but a week ago I got a call from the breeder about a new litter. 

That's when I saw Ciel's pictures and I knew he had to be mine. 

Unfortunately, because there's a possibility the parvo virus it still in our home I won't be able to bring him home for quite a while... & because I simply can't wait until he's ALL MINE~ I've started a blog to keep myself distracted!

*http://pirate-pooch.livejournal.com/*

I'll be posting pictures there every other day (I have a huuuge supply of them and will be visiting Ciel every other week or so!) and also blogging about my growing collection of Chihuahua-related items. 

 Please feel free to friend me on LiveJournal or bookmark/leave comments! It'll help keep me distracted until Ciel can come home with me!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I love the big black eye, he just too cute. congradulations.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That is seriously one of the CUTEST Chi puppies I have ever seen!! So unique! He almost doesn't look real, he looks like a little toy. Just adorable!


----------



## little_ribbon (Jun 14, 2010)

Haha! Thank you! 

I was originally determined to wait much longer until I started looking for a new puppy, b-but when I saw Ciel I knew it had to be him. Love at first sight, haha. 

(Brody is darn cute, too, though! )


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

He IS adorable!!!!! 

OMG.

I started a blog too to pass the time before I get my puppy!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh gosh, he is ADORABLE. I agree, definitely one of the cutest I've ever seen, the markings are hilarious!


----------



## little_ribbon (Jun 14, 2010)

Wooh!  Thanks for all the lovely comments!

Ciel's finally home with me now! I'll update his blog regularly from now on...  There's some videos and lots of pictures up already! *grin!*


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

cant' wait to see pics!! glad he is home with you now!


----------

